# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  لوجو للعبايات

## student uae

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن اعرف وين ممكن اسوي لوغو للعبايات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## طفله الورد

نفس الشي .. اريد اعرف وين ممكن نسوي لوقو للعبي؟

----------


## حبي لربي1

محلات عبي اللي في عيمان يسون في الزهراء

----------


## فوعة العين

في وحده معانا في المنتدى تاجرة تعرضهن؟؟
بس مب مذكرة الأسم؟؟
ياريت الي تعرفه تخبرناا

----------


## قطوه وصلاويه

بتـحصليينـهم في المحـلأآت الي يبـيعووون ادوآت الخيـآطـــه

----------


## نهال بركات

للرفع 
وان شاء الله البنات ما يقصرون

----------


## عزوزه

انا اسويه فالصين

----------


## uae13122



----------


## qeethara

انا سمعت ان في السوق الصيني 
بس ماعرف اسم المحل 
للاسف احس ان المعلومة هاي المفروض تكون منتشرة بس بعض البنات الله يسامحهن خصوصا التاجرات تكون عارف اسم المحل بس نحاسة ما تقول 
ماعرف ليش هالحسد 
الا هو لوغو وكل وحدة ورزقها 
الله يهدي الجميع 
صح اختي فيه بعد عضوة اسمها طموح تسويه 
بصراحه قمة في التعامل والاخلاق
يزاها الله خير

----------


## shjooonuae

بغيت اتخبر وين في الصيني اللي تعرف ترد علي ,,


ومن هاي التاجره طموح سويت بحث ما طلعلي الاسم ,

----------


## فديت المها

انا بعد ابا اعررررف ؟؟؟؟

ويييييييييييييييييين

----------


## موزهالزعابي

قصدكم حدايد باللوقو 

والا تقصدون شي ثاني

----------


## shjooonuae

> قصدكم حدايد باللوقو 
> 
> والا تقصدون شي ثاني


 
حدايد عليها اللوقو ,,؟؟؟؟

----------


## reem hamad

> انا اسويه فالصين


الغالية ممكن اتدليني ...... لاني حابة اسوي

----------


## * شهوووده *

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بطوطه22

ياااااااااااليتى حد يساعدنا

انا ابي بعد

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

والله انا اختي سوتهن في تايلاند

----------


## shjooonuae

للرفع...

----------


## shjooonuae

اللي تعرف لا تبخل علينا

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

تقصدين ان اللوقو زاهب بس تبين تطبعينه على خام عشان يخيطونه في العباه او الشيلة صح ،،، 

وايد في مصااانع في عيمان ايسون ... سواء ادورين من الدليل ارقام مصانع او تسالين تاجرات العبي اكيد يعرفون شخص معين

----------


## shjooonuae

> تقصدين ان اللوقو زاهب بس تبين تطبعينه على خام عشان يخيطونه في العباه او الشيلة صح ،،، 
> 
> وايد في مصااانع في عيمان ايسون ... سواء ادورين من الدليل ارقام مصانع او تسالين تاجرات العبي اكيد يعرفون شخص معين


 

مشكوووره بنت الفلاسي بشوف باجر الدليل ,,,

----------


## كلمة السر

حبيبتي لو عندج التصميم سيري نفذيه ف دراجون مول اللوغو مب بلاستيك و يتكسر لا من الحديد و كواليتي ممتاز بس اهم شي يكون عندج التصميم

----------


## موزهالزعابي

اعرف انا من فترة سويت لربيعتي لمحلها
للعبي
بس اعتقد غاليات لانه الحبة على 8

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## فرفوشه دلع

انا بعد ابغي اعرف بليز وين فالدراغون بالضبط شو المحل يعني وكيف اوديله التصميم بليز خبروني

----------


## بطوطه22

لللللللللرففففففففففففففففع

----------


## غموض بنية

وانا بعد ابغي اعرف وين فالدراغن موول جم رقم المحل او فاي قسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم عاليه

في سوق مرشد في دبي عند واحد صيني

----------


## همسات شاعره

أب أب

----------


## عيون الوطن

في محل في مرشد اسمه التبت يسوي أوردرات لللوغو .. وبالتوفيق

----------


## &هجير&

سمعت في الدراغون ( السوق الصيني )

----------


## آنسة دبي

دخيلكم بنات دلونا وين المحل اللي في دراغون مارت ؟ 

عاجل عاجل عاجل

----------


## mimosa

للرفع ...

----------


## D.C. Graphics

Die Cut Graphics يسوونه .. وارخص من سعر السوق

----------


## سيدة الوروود

> Die Cut Graphics يسوونه .. وارخص من سعر السوق


نفس الرد

----------


## مناكير فوشية

التاجرة D.C graphics 
اتسويه : )

----------


## مناكير فوشية

التاجرة D.C graphics 
اتسويه : )

----------


## القمـــــه

طرشت رسالة خاصة لـ Die Cut Graphics بس للاسف طلع لي ماشي عضو بهالاسم  :Frown:  كيييييف 


ساعدوني بلييييز

----------


## قصايدي

عزيزتي شوفي هاللنك

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=880409

الله يوفقني واياكم  :Smile:

----------


## العلا2001

للرفع

----------


## رانيا نور

خواتي العزيزات في محل بسوق التنين تدخلين من باب انارة ومعدات منزلية وتاخذين اول لفة يسار وامشي مسافة بتحصلين محل صغير يبيع بوكسات هدايا واكياس ورق اساليه عن اللوقات وبراويج عنده اشكال وانواع يسويهن في الصين وان شاء الله تدلونه

----------


## my brand

انا بعد بليز دلوني لاني اعرف وحدة تسوي اسعارها نار وتكلمج من خشمها ومابا اتعامل معاها مره بليز يابنات خلونا نعاون بعض ونحب الخير لبعض والي تيب لي حد لها مني احلى خصم على الكولكشن اليديد من عباياتي ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## amani_design

بالتوفيق

----------


## Prestigee

السلام عليكم

في دبي عندج محل اسمه التبت يسويلج اللوغو على حسب ذوقج

----------


## Meemalmuhairi

تواصلوا معايه على الخاص

----------

